# Horner's Syndrome and My Senior boy



## tJ43T (Feb 17, 2016)

I've read a few of the threads about Horner's syndrome...but I seem to have to post my own anyway..
I have a ten yr old Golden named Teulu. He has always been exceedingly healthy and active. Up until this week he has been walking about 2-3 miles a day with me with no issues.

Last week he started to have some irritated ears, so I cleaned them and used a little of the Otomax. The next day he developed a sunken right eye. The day after that he started to seem to have issues with being hesitant to jump off the bed (which he jumps on with no issues). He also started to have a tiny bit of difficulty with eating (though nothing really puts this boy off his food!). He will go walking with me but seems content to just lay around. With the one pupil completely dilated he definitely has a lot of trouble navigating in the bright sun here so I've taken to walking him at dusk and very early morning. 

We have moved states recently, so I went to a vet recommended by my boss who has German Shepards. 

The Vet confirmed that Teulu does have Horner's and an obvious ear infection. I was entirely shocked when he said he wanted to Xray his skull to look for a brain tumor. (X-rays show bone, not soft tissue, so not so sure about this vet)..

So...after some discussion I opted for some blood work, oral and topical antibiotics for the ear and a recheck.

The Vet kept telling me that Teulu is "SO old" and that he was surprised that he was this alert, active. Surprised that his teeth look pretty good, and that he loves to go walking. When the blood work returned, he told me he was again surprised that his kidney and liver function were perfect. 

I know 10 years make Teulu an elderly statesman, but all of my other Goldens have lived to 13-15, so I guess I wasn't expecting such a fast decline. I also didn't think it really that surprising that my sweet boy is very healthy even though he's elderly.

I'm really in debate about going back to the Vet. He was very kind and Teulu loved him (tried to climb into his lap)... but I really don't know... I suppose with Horner's he will either improve over some months, or not improve.. 

Just wondering if I should look for another vet. I'm a bit in shock. I knew that his time was getting short, but I have always had my dogs in the past decline slowly...not all in 5 days. I don't know that a different vet would be able to do anything different...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sorry about your boy, I'm not familiar with Horner's syndrome. 
A second opinion certainly would not hurt, I wouldn't hesitate to get one.

Do you have access to a Vet School?

Here is the info for the Univ. of FL's Vet school, they are located in Gainesville, FL.

http://www.vetmed.ufl.edu/


----------



## tJ43T (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks Carolina Mom. Amazingly he is not improving today even with the antibiotic treatments...he can't eat well, and I'm starting to suspect that he isn't feeling fantastic. While I could go to Gainesville, I can see the neurological decline, it's just amazing how fast it all happened... though I suppose I didn't see some of the signs, so....
I always think this isn't going to be hard.


----------

